

Twitter Sucks  - edw519
http://www.gtweekly.com/20090422413082/good-times/covers/twitter-sucks

======
mechanical_fish
Man goes looking for stupidity in modern culture. Finds it. Film at eleven.

Seriously: If you think Deepak Chopra tweets like a vapid self-promoting
version of _Bartlett's Familiar Quotations_ [1], why are you following him?
Oh, right! Your article is due in two days and you need something to hate!

Someone should put together an anthology which tracks the history of
technology entirely through cranky-old-man articles. It could start with Plato
(in the words of his character/mentor, Socrates) complaining about this new
technology called "writing" and go forward from there:

<http://www.ucalgary.ca/~dabrent/webliteracies/platowri.htm>

Not that all cranky-old-man articles are bad. Plato knew how to write. And
_The Unix-Haters Handbook_ was lots of fun, though now terribly dated, as most
cranky-old-man articles are.

\---

[1] Speaking of obsolete technologies. Does anyone even _now_ remember what
_Bartlett's Familiar Quotations_ was? (Be careful when Googling it; the top
result spews popup ads.)

